# Wrinkled



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Just wondering is your dog still wrinkled as a baby? Mine can't seem to grow into it's skin. I looked at his puppy pictures and saw the same wrinkles :-\


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Cute picture! Definitely more wrinkly than my boy!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Was that a picture of Richard Nixson or Winston Churchill _ Let's get spell check & glasses !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I was thinking Houdini because he makes my money disappear ... just an entertainer, LOL ;D

WWe loVe the V and the V loVes eVerybody :-*

;D Glasses and spelling don't mix... check... Mate 

Respectfully,
Julius


----------

